# Basic Warehouse Build



## RH1 (Jan 4, 2016)

Decided to build myself a small, basic warehouse to fill a spot on my layout - need to figure out some scenery around it, but needed a building to actually put there first!

Started it Friday evening, got a bit done Saturday, and a few more things tonight.

Here is the front wall as it looked by the end of the day Friday. Doors and Windows are Grandt Line.









By end of day Saturday, ready to test fit - front wall and end wall glued together. Bottom part of end wall is actually a back wall "borrowed" from a DPM kit I had laying around (using the rest of the kit as a background "flat" elsewhere on the layout).









Tonight, front/end wall primed. Upper floor and roof are attached, no back walls yet (whole building is tapered to a narrow end on the right side to clear trackwork behind it). No back walls yet - need to do some interior decorating and lighting first.

Front will have a dock as well as a canopy over it.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

That's very neat. Will look even better when painted.


----------



## Tucgary (Sep 21, 2015)

RH1: Very nice weekend project. Please keep us up to date when finished. Tucgary


----------



## RH1 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks. Did a bit of painting on it tonight. Then, while paint was drying, popped apart a couple of Spectrum Series coaches I had purchased years ago. I had originally bought them with the intention of painting them - now finally getting around to it.

Going to have a long day at the real job tomorrow, so going to have to wait until Thursday (or maybe the weekend) to start building my warehouse loading dock.


----------



## RH1 (Jan 4, 2016)

Progress as of last night. Still no back wall, but the front is getting there...


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice work. Like the green overhang.


----------

